# Amazing Turnaround on RCI Deposit with Sudwala



## MuranoJo (Aug 18, 2015)

Due to the excellent exchange rate lately, I decided to pay the levies for my two Sudwala weeks recently.  Simply submitted the form (it's a template they send you that you can re-submit every year), and 3--yes, that's right--3 business days later I have the TPUs in my RCI account.


----------



## guitarlars (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been trying to pay my levies and bank my weeks but have been unable to obtain the form required to pay.  I've asked multiple times but have not received the form with any reply I receive.

Not certain if it is being blocked on my side, but I've given them three separate accounts to work with and nothing seems to work.

Lars


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2015)

That's strange.  I'd offer to send you the form, but obviously they're not getting your emails so I'm not sure that would help.  Are you using the propertyadmin@oaks.co.za email address?


----------



## guitarlars (Sep 18, 2015)

I am using that address, and they are replying, but the attachment is never attached.  I am assuming that something is blocking the attachment as they are always responsive and the content always indicates that the form is attached.

Lars


----------



## guitarlars (Sep 18, 2015)

No sooner did I replay than I noticed that they had re-sent their response and the attachment finally came through.

Larry


----------

